# Mobile skin query



## potsy (22 Jan 2011)

Shaun, is it normal to have to change to the mobile skin each time I browse using my HTC Wildfire?(Stays on the mobile skin if I haven't been on the site via my netbook)
Also if I change to mobile skin on my phone then when I view on my netbook it too is on the mobile skin, not a big problem just curious






Hope that makes sense


----------



## Shaun (22 Jan 2011)

It is with HTC's because I can't get the board to auto-detect them like I can other mobile devices, so whatever skin you chose will "stick" regardless of which device you use.

Until there are any changes to enable auto-detection there's not much I can do. Sorry.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Norm (23 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1292864"]
I use the mobile skin on my Desire, and classic on PCs. I never have to change them. Are you saying that it shouldn't be this easy?
[/quote]Wot he sed.


----------



## Shaun (23 Jan 2011)

For the board to auto-apply the mobile skin, it has to be able to detect that the connecting device is a mobile - this doesn't happen for some HTC's.

Potsy - when you first connected with the phone were you prompted that board had recognised your mobile device and asked if you wanted to use the mobile theme?

Just to double-check - using your HTC scroll to the bottom of the page and click the link "Delete My Cookies". You will be logged out of CC. Now navigate away from CC to another site, then re-visit CC. Does the board prompt you with the option of using the mobile skin? (ignore the Tapatalk prompt).

If it doesn't select the mobile skin, login and select it yourself, then let me know if it defaults to this skin when you next use your PC?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> For the board to auto-apply the mobile skin, it has to be able to detect that the connecting device is a mobile - this doesn't happen for some HTC's.
> 
> Potsy - when you first connected with the phone were you prompted that board had recognised your mobile device and asked if you wanted to use the mobile theme?
> 
> ...



Not a major problem Shaun, don't go spending your time on it I know you have plenty to do as it is




Maybe another Wildfire user would be useful to know about.


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1292868"]
As if by magic, mine has today started switching between. So now each time I move between phone and pc I have to swap the skin. What's all that about?
[/quote]

Oh dear I must have put a curse on it


----------



## Shaun (26 Jan 2011)

Hmmm ... this might be related to the upgrade I did recently. I'll check on the IPS forums and see.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## TVC (30 Jan 2011)

Potsy, I had the same problem until this morning when I stumbled across the answer whilst trying to fix something else.

You need to set up the skin detect feature on the phone so do this:

Select: Internet
Tap: Menu
Tap: More
Scroll down to: Settings and tap
Enable: Mobile View (Enable mobile versions of web pages)

It worked for me.


----------



## jonesy (30 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> It is with HTC's because I can't get the board to auto-detect them like I can other mobile devices, so whatever skin you chose will "stick" regardless of which device you use.
> 
> Until there are any changes to enable auto-detection there's not much I can do. Sorry.
> 
> ...



When I raised this problem a while ago (HTC Rose Windows Mobile) you set up the 'skinchanger' links, which partly work, but the problem I find is that when logged in it reverts to whichever skin I'd used when last logged in, over-riding the skinchanger selection. i.e. if when I previously visited CC on my desktop I used the Classic skin (as I do), then Classic is what is displayed on my mobile when I next visit even if I use the Mobile skinchanger link. Is there any simple change that would make the site stick with the skinchanger selection, and ignore any previous settings it may have saved?


----------



## Norm (30 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1292874"]
Again strangely, mine has posted itself out today and I'm not having to change backwards and forwards.
[/quote]Although I'm going to guess that the predictive text has neither posted itself or sorted itself.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2011)

Don't know whether you have been tinkering Shaun, but my phone is now recognising the mobile skin as I thought it should, think it started behaving itself yesterday and is still OK today


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2011)

I moved the "cyclechat.co.uk" domain to a different registrar - the guys and girls who host the CC server to be exact - but I wouldn't have thought that would have any impact as it's still the same nameservers.

Glad it's working again though ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> Don't know whether you have been tinkering Shaun, but my phone is now recognising the mobile skin as I thought it should, think it started behaving itself yesterday and is still OK today



That's good, mine has forgotten about the mobile skin again, but it will now allow me to post from the classic skin which it wouldn't do for months... I reckon Admin is messing with our heads.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2011)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's good, mine has forgotten about the mobile skin again, but it will now allow me to post from the classic skin which it wouldn't do for months... I reckon Admin is messing with our heads.



Maybe only one member at a time is allowed to use the mobile skin, this week it's my turn




It does mean that sneaking in a quick covert look at cyclechat whilst I'm meant to be working is a little quicker now


----------



## pshore (18 Sep 2011)

Edit: I dragged up this old thread instead of this newer one:

http://www.cyclechat...ost__p__1846154

Follow up there instead !


----------

